# is my cockatiel moulting???



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

ive had my cockatiel for about 3 months when i bought him from the petstore the lady said he was a male and he looked like a male his face was yellow and he didnt have any dots or lines under his tail and now im breeding him with a bird because i think he is old enough but just now i noticed that he has light feathers with dots and theres ony like 2 of them is he barely moulting or whats going on???


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I wish i could help ya more , My Rex is about 18 or 19 months old and he also has some spots under his wings still , He is in the process of molting also . My best guess is he is still molting out the feathers


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

he acts adultly and looks old i dont see how he could have a feather like that


----------

